# HP mit Inhalten erstellen und veröffentlichen



## Braveheart (24. September 2003)

Ich habe mir eine Homepage mit PS 7.0 erstellt. Die Buttons möchte ich im Image Ready erstellen...ist es eigentlich sinnvoll die zuerst - sozusagen in Grobform - im PS zu erstellen?

Die eigentliche Frage aber ist: Ich habe dann die Homepage soweit fertig, also das Banner ober mit einige Buttons und eine Navigationsleiste auf der linken Seite. Jetzt weiß ich einfach nicht mehr, wie ich weitermachen soll, bzw. welche Vorgehensweise nun richtig ist. Die Inhalte sollen dann auf der rechten Seite gegenüber der Navi-Leiste auftauchen. Muss ich jetzt die gesamte HP 13 mal kopieren, mit jeweils verschiedenen Inhalten, um eine funktionierende HP zu haben....und: wie veröffentlich ich die eigentlich? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen...?


----------



## Michael Och (24. September 2003)

Naja das ist nicht einfach gesagt wie du es gerne machen willst.
Ich würde dir vorschlagen, spar dir auf ein gutes HTML Programm und dann machste folgendes: Du machst z.B die Homedatei, machst alle Links richtig und den Text. Dann speicherst des unter z.B "home.htm"
Dann schreibst was anderes rein z.B News und speicherst des dann halt unter "news.htm", musst nur darauf Achten, das die Links richtig sind.
Zur Veröffentlichung...Webspace oder suchen ob du irgendwo eine Free-Webspace findest. Dann eine Domain kaufen und uploaden.


----------



## Braveheart (24. September 2003)

Also den Webspace habe ich bereits und HTML Programme in Hülle und Fülle, wie z.B. Frontpage, Dreamweaver, Net Objects Fusion und auch Phase 5.

Das war wohl ein Missverständnis...deshalb versuche ich nochmal zu Fragen:

Ich habe also ein Homepage-Design fertig gestellt.... 800 x 600 ist die Größe. Das Design umfasst die vollständige HP, also mit Buttons. Das Problem: die Buttons sollen ja nachher Inhalte anzeigen, 13 Buttons sind es, die dann jeweils 13 Inhalte auf der HP anzeigen sollen.
Die HP ist folgendermaßen aufgeteilt: oben das Banner, links die Navi-Leiste, in der Mitte soll dann der jeweilige Text rein, wenn man die jeweiligen Buttons bedient. Wie realisiere ich das .... muss ich 13 mal die gleiche SEite kopieren und dann mit unterschiedlichen Inhalten, oder sollte ich in einem HTML Dokument mit Frames arbeiten, in PS z.B. das Banner ausschneiden und in das HTML Dokument im oberen Frame einfügen...hm..kein Plan...hoffe, ich habe mich nun besser ausgedrückt?


----------



## moro (25. September 2003)

kannste nich mal ein Bild zeigen?

So wie du's beschreibst würd ich wohl mit nem Iframe arbeiten...


----------



## layla (25. September 2003)

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
kannst du es so realisieren. du baust header buttons alles in ps zusammen wie du es haben willst dann slicest du das ganze dann gehst du auf datei -> fürs web speichern der speichert dir dann dein design unter home.htm zb. dann machst du dreamweaver auf und öffnest deine home.htm jetzt sind alle elemente in tabellen. 
links sind deine buttons oben der header in der mitte kommt der text. entweder machst du in die mittlere tabelle einen iframe oder du arbeitest mit css. dann verlinkst du alle deine buttons speicherst die home.htm, schreibst neuen text rein für deine nächsten punkt und speicherst es wieder.
oder du arbeitest eben mit frames dann änderst du immer nur den main frame.
falls dus noch nicht verstehst poste mal dein layout.


----------



## Hyperion (25. September 2003)

Das hat er glaub ich alles schon getan so wie ich das verstanden habe. 

Du hast jetzt 4 Möglichkeiten das aufzubauen.

1. So wie du schon gesagt hast. 13 Seiten wo jedesmal das Menü enthalten ist. Das ist die einfachste, aufwendigste und unschönste Möglichkeit

2. Verwende ein iframe, so wie layla gesagt hat. Da hast du das Problem, dass ältere Browser (außer IE) das nicht unterstützen.

3. Verwende Frames. Einen fürs Menü, einen für den header und einen für den Inhalt

4. Verwende minimalen php-code
Erstell eine Tabelle mit deinem design. Eine Zelle für dein Menü, eine für den header und eine für den Inhalt. In die Zelle für den Inhalt schreibst du folgendes:
<?php
include("site.php");
?>

Jetzt legst du dir eine Datei namens site.php an und schreibst da folgendes rein:
<?php
switch($site){
case 1: include('news.inc');break;
case 2: include('about.inc');break;
.
.
.
case 13: include('punk13.inc');break;
}

In der Datei mit dem design (nennen wir sie index.php) musst du den Buttons jetzt folgende Links verpassen:
index.php?site=1
index.php?site=2
.
.
.
index.php?site=13

In die Dateien mit der Endung inc kommt jetzt nur der Text, der im Inhaltsbereich erscheinen soll.


----------



## Braveheart (25. September 2003)

HIER habe ich mal das Grobgerüst meiner HP zur Ansicht reingestellt. Die oberen Buttons sind schon klar definiert, bei den unteren muss ich mir noch genauer Überlegen, wie die Buttons aussehen sollen, also ob ich die Schilder selbst als Buttons benutze. Auf jeden Fall soll sich dann nur der Bereich in der Mitte ändern, also genau der, welcher durch die Hilfslinien eingegrenzt wird. Dort soll dann Text und Bilder sein, für jeden Buttonklick also ein anderer Text bzw. andere Bilder....

Die bisherigen Lösungen finde ich schon gar nicht so übel, allerdings habe ich die php Möglichkeit nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## Braveheart (27. September 2003)

hm - helft mir bitte nochmal weiter....

es geht immer noch um die Umsetzung des Layouts....soll ich die Seite spilitten und dann in Frames setzen? Das mit PHP habe ich nicht ganz verstanden...vielleicht kann mir das jemand nochmal erklären?


----------



## layla (27. September 2003)

mach mal ps auch und öffne deine hp nimm das slice werkzeug und mach bei jedem button einen slice in der mitte wo der text hin soll und dann einen slice über den buttons und einen unten  da wo die anderen buttons sind. dann gehst du auf datei fürs webspeichern klickst alle deine slices an stellst auf gif um und speicherst es als index.htm dann machst dreamweaver auf und dann hast dein design vordir. finde das halt recht einfach und man muss keine frames nehmen.


----------



## Braveheart (28. September 2003)

hm....hab ich nicht ganz verstanden...warum sollte ich die Button nicht mit Image Ready machen Wie soll ich bei jedem Button einen Slice in der Mitte machen, da wo der Text hinsoll....kp wie das funktionieren soll...hört sich fast so an, als sollten dann die Slice übereinander liegen Komme irgendwie mit deiner Erklärung nicht ganz klar - sorry


----------



## layla (28. September 2003)

habs die jetzt mal aufgezeichent so muss du deine slices ziehen bei den buttons halt um jeden.


----------



## Braveheart (28. September 2003)

okay....langsam wird es klarer.....

Wenn ich also jetzt alles in slices setze...soll ich dann die Buttons in Image Ready fertig stellen? Wie geht es dann mit Dreamweaver weiter.... es soll ja so sein, das die verschiedenen Texte ja im Bereich den Slice Nr. 2 stehen sollen...wie werde ich das mit Dreamweaver realisieren können?


----------



## FruchtSaft (28. September 2003)

Versuchs doch mal mit 'nem I-Frame ... kannst dann die seiten einzeln bearbeiten und dann einfach einbinden ...

Hab vielleicht ein Tut für dich 
Tut

Das tut hat mir auch weitergeholfen, sehr sogar  
Wenn du noch fragen hast dann einfach hier posten oder sich per icq bei mir melden


----------



## layla (28. September 2003)

ok also wenn du deine slices hast dann speicherst die psd. machst dann image ready auf machst deinen rollover speicherst es als html datei.
dann machst DW auf machst wie fruchtsaft gesagt hat ein iframe und speicherst dann alles ab und fertig.


----------



## FruchtSaft (28. September 2003)

Steht doch alles im tut


----------



## bigfella (5. Februar 2004)

Das tut ist leider nicht mehr erreichbar...
Hat bitte jemand infos diesbezüglich?
thx


----------



## swayhulio (11. Februar 2004)

hab mir das alles mal durchgelesen und habe festgestellt, das ich das selbe problem hab. könntet ihr das tut mal wieder on stellen oder so!?


----------



## layla (11. Februar 2004)

Mit was genau habt ihr jetzt ein Problem? Mit dem Slicsen oder mit dem einbau eines iframes?


----------



## bigfella (11. Februar 2004)

Mit dem Iframe..
Das tut wär echt hilfreich...
danke..


----------

